# Importing a car to Portugal from Bahrain (GCC)



## Leandil1 (Mar 10, 2020)

Good day. We have a 2018 Kia Sportage and want to look into shipping it to Portugal. We have owned it for over a year. Has anyone shipped from the Middle East before. We can receive our original invoice and certificate of Origin from the dealer but not the eu Certificate of Conformity as the car is a GCC car. Will the car be able to be matriculate without it? Any advice for this process?


----------

